# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کلید سنجش - سوالات مبهم عمومی

## 3ina

نظراتتون رو بگید :

*سوالات عمومی رشته ریاضی - فیزیک
*
سوال 17 ادبیات - گزینه 1
مفهوم عبارت «د» چیه و به چه علت اشتباست ؟ مفهوم عبارت «الف» ؟ 

سوال 19 ادبیات - گزینه 3
نظرتون در مورد گزینه 2 ؟

سوال 56 دین و زندگی - گزینه 2
مفهوم کلی سوا توکل بر خداست که و دوتا آیه مربوط به درس توکل هست. به نظرتون گزینه 4 هم نمیتونست درست باشه ؟ البته مطمئنا گزینه 2 گزینه ی بهتریه

*سوال 68 دین و زندگی - گزینه 1*
به نظرم این جواب اشتباست. چون توی آیه حرفی از احسان به پدر و مادر نزده اما در مورد طلب بخشایش برای آنها بحث شده (و قل رب ارحمهما) به نظرم گزینه 4 درسته

سوالات مبهم خودتون رو هم اضافه کنین در موردش بحث کنیم

----------


## MoAs

سوال 20(ریاضی):گزینه یک درسته

----------


## unnam

سوال 68 1 درسته چون اینا کاری ندارن ایه چی گفته مهم برداشت کتاب از اون ایس

----------


## 3ina

> سوال 68 1 درسته چون اینا کاری ندارن ایه چی گفته مهم برداشت کتاب از اون ایس


درسته دوتا آیه پشت سر هم آمدن ولی قسمت احسان بی قید و شرط مربوط به آیه 23 سوره اسرا و قسمت سوال مربوط به آیه 24 ـه که دقیقا توی ترجمش هم از هست : و بگو پروردگارا آن دو را ببخشای. من میدونم قبلا بوده سوالایی که یه قسمت بی ربط از آیه رو میدن و باید کل آیه رو یاد داشته باشی تا مفهوم کلی رو بتونی تشخیص بدی اما این آیه از اون ایه بالوالدین احسانا جداست

----------


## 3ina

> سوال 20(ریاضی):گزینه یک درسته


اینم یکی از اون سوالاست که کلید پیشنهادی دبیرای کانون توش اختلاف زیادی داشتن ولی به نظرم گزینه یک اشتباست چون میگه در برابر عظمت خدا تمام جهان خیلی ناچیزه و ربطی به مفهوم صورت سوال که وحدت وجوده نداره

----------


## fernando

ادبیات کلش

----------


## 3ina

> ادبیات کلش


خسته نباشی
ادبیات کلا همیشه همینجوریه. در ضمن سوال 3 که دوتا گزینه درست زده حذف میشه یا برای کسایی که 2 و 3 زدن صحیح حساب میشه ؟

----------


## _Rasul_

> خسته نباشی
> ادبیات کلا همیشه همینجوریه. در ضمن سوال 3 که دوتا گزینه درست زده حذف میشه یا برای کسایی که 2 و 3 زدن صحیح حساب میشه ؟


اونایی که 2 و 3 زدن درست حساب میکنه !


سوال غلط باشه حذف میکنن نه دو جوابی !

----------


## fernando

یه دونه سوال ریاضی هم هس گفته منفی 120
منم زدم این ولی 120 مثبت هم میشه

----------


## 3ina

> اونایی که 2 و 3 زدن درست حساب میکنه !
> 
> 
> سوال غلط باشه حذف میکنن نه دو جوابی !


ممنون
برای سوال 68 دین و زندگی کلید های پیشنهادی کانون رو نگاه کنید :
کلید + سوالات و تحلیل کنکور سراسری 1394
همه زدن 4

----------


## _Rasul_

> ممنون
> برای سوال 68 دین و زندگی کلید های پیشنهادی کانون رو نگاه کنید :
> کلید + سوالات و تحلیل کنکور سراسری 1394
> همه زدن 4


طبق پیام ایات کتاب گزینه 1 درسته !

سنجش مهمه نه کانون !!

خود منم 1 زدم !  :Yahoo (4):  آقا جون یک درسته دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):    حالا ما یه سوال رو درست زدیم همه میان میگن غلطه  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MoAs

*به نظرتون احتمال تغییر جواب وجود داره؟آخه زده کلید اولیه.تا حالا سابقه داشته آیا؟*

----------


## Al I

> نظراتتون رو بگید :
> 
> *سوالات عمومی رشته ریاضی - فیزیک
> *
> سوال 17 ادبیات - گزینه 1
> مفهوم عبارت «د» چیه و به چه علت اشتباست ؟ مفهوم عبارت «الف» ؟ 
> 
> سوال 19 ادبیات - گزینه 3
> نظرتون در مورد گزینه 2 ؟
> ...


درود بر شما ،
اگه در مورد بقیه نخوام نظر بدم ولی دیگه حقیقتا سوال 68 سنجش اشتباه کرده ،
گزینه ی 4 درسته یا ایها السنجش !!!!!!!!! 
دوستان بیایید بریم ترور

----------


## MahMoUoD

به اطلاع داوطلبان شرکت کننده در آزمون سراسري سال 1394 می رساند، کلید اولیه سوالات، غیر قابل استناد است. پس از دریافت نظرات داوطلبان و صاحب نظران، کلید نهایی سوالات تهیه و بر اساس آن کارنامه داوطلبان استخراج خواهد شد. در صورت تمایل می توانيد حداکثر تا تاریخ 94/04/05 با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از طریق سیستم پاسخگويي اينترنتي نسبت به تکمیل فرم "اعتراض به كليد سوالات ازمون" اقدام نمایید. لازم به ذکر است نظرات داوطلبان فقط از طریق سامانه پاسخگويي اينترنتي و فرم مذکور دریافت خواهد شد و به موارد ارسالی از طریق دیگر رسیدگی نخواهد شد.

----------


## MoAs

*مظور از* *كد رشته  امتحاني
 چیه؟؟*

----------


## m.a_935267

کدرشته مربوط به ارشده هنوز صفحه اعتراضو نساختن واسه سراسری!!

----------


## khaan

ادبیات همواره همینطوره
اینا که چیزی نیستن مورد داشتیم توی لغت و املا تست اشتباه میدادن و میگفتن درسته..

----------


## AmirAria

الان یه سوال 
اونی که خودش این سوال رو طرح کرده مگه نباس جوابش رو داده باشه به سازمان 
پس چطور میشه که کلید اولیه و نهایی داره 
خب اگه طرف سوال طرح کرده جواب درست رو هم میدونسته دیگه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MoAs

> کدرشته مربوط به ارشده هنوز صفحه اعتراضو نساختن واسه سراسری!!


برای سراسری هم ساختن.

----------


## 3ina

> برای سراسری هم ساختن.


توی قسمت کد رشته امتحانی کد برای رشته ریاضی چنده ؟
به سوال 68 دین و زندگی اعتراض کنیم

----------


## Simon2

باريك الله به سپند فرقداني تنها كسي كه به كل سوالات رياضي پاسخ صحيح داده بود كاري كه خيلي از دبيرا نتونستن بكنن

----------


## MoAs

> توی قسمت کد رشته امتحانی کد برای رشته ریاضی چنده ؟
> به سوال 68 دین و زندگی اعتراض کنیم


ایراد از سازمان سنجشه .کد رشته مربوط به سراسری نمیشه.صبر کن تا فردا شاید درست کردن.
اونایی که  اعتراض دارن حتما ثبت نام کنن و اعتراضشون بفرستن .خواهشا تنبلی نکنید
برای سوال 68 دینی من این پیامو نوشتم که احتمالا فردا بزارم:
دلیل: با توجه به ترجمه آیه صورت سوال(آیه 24 سوره اسراء) که می فرماید: [سر مهربانى بال فروتنى بر آنان بگستر و بگو پروردگارا آن دو را رحمت كن چنانكه مرا در کوچکى پروردند.]به طور واضح و روشن "طلب بخشش از خدا برای والدین" مفهوم می گردد،که در گزینه 4 آمده اما کلید اولیه گزینه 1 یعنی (احسان بی قید وشرط به پدر ومادر) را پاسخ صحیح میداند.
پیشنهاد:کلید این سوال به گزینه 4 تغییر پیدا کند.
با تشکر

----------


## nacli

> نظراتتون رو بگید :
> 
> *سوالات عمومی رشته ریاضی - فیزیک
> *
> سوال 17 ادبیات - گزینه 1
> مفهوم عبارت «د» چیه و به چه علت اشتباست ؟ مفهوم عبارت «الف» ؟ 
> 
> سوال 19 ادبیات - گزینه 3
> نظرتون در مورد گزینه 2 ؟
> ...


سوال 68 دینی رو من خودم احسان بی قید و شرط رو زدم. آخه کلی تره. اول آیه در مورد اینه که بال های رحمت و محبت رو باز کن و ...واخفض لهما جناح ...

----------


## sin fc

سوال 68 دین و زندگی انسانی به هیچ شکی میشه گزینه 4 ... همچنین سوال 11 ادبیات عمومی انسانی 100 درصد میشه گزینه 2 همه دبیرا هم همین جوابو دادن اما کلید سنجش میگه 1!!!! کلا کژتابی زیاد بوده تو کلید اولیه. خداکنه رسیدگی بشه

----------


## amirsaesh

زرشک...ما امید داشتیم با اومدن کلید بعضی غلطامون به درست تبدیل بشه,نخواستیم 

این سوال 68 رو منم 4 زدم,خدا کنه تغییرش بدن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## melis

دوستان به نظر من در مورد سوال 68 هم گزینه 1 میتونه درست باشه و هم گزینه 4! چون مفهوم کلی آیه میشه احسان بی قید و شرط به پدر و مادر و مفهوم اون قسمت که جزیی از مفهوم کلی آیه هست میشه طلب بخشایش... توی مهروماه هم مفهوم کلی آیه رو نوشته احسان بی قید و شرط!

و توی کنکور هنر 87 مفهوم قسمت " واخفض لهما جناح الضل من الرحمه" حفظ احترام پدر و مادرو توجه  بوده که میشه گفت اینم جزیی از احسان بی قید و شرط به پدر و مادر هست...

و اینم در نظر داشته باشید مفهوم آیه رو خواسته نه معنی آیه!

در کل یا هر دو گزینه درست هست یا باید یکیشون توی گزینه ها نمیذاشتن!

----------


## melis

دوستان سوال 20 ادبیات به نظرتون مشکلی نداره؟! چرا گزینه 1 نمیشه؟! توی کانون هم خیلیا گفتن 1 !

----------


## 3ina

> سوال 68 دینی رو من خودم احسان بی قید و شرط رو زدم. آخه کلی تره. اول آیه در مورد اینه که بال های رحمت و محبت رو باز کن و ...واخفض لهما جناح ...


اگر شما آیه رو یادت باشه میفهمید اون احسان بی قید و شرط مربوط به قسمت قبلی آیه است که میگه و بالوالدین احسانا و بی قید و شرط بودنش هم از اون قسمت آیه است که میگه فلا تقل لهما اف. شما اگر کلید های پیشنهادی دبیران رو توی سایت کانون ببینید میفهمید نظر دبیر ها هم همینه

----------


## nacli

> اگر شما آیه رو یادت باشه میفهمید اون احسان بی قید و شرط مربوط به قسمت قبلی آیه است که میگه و بالوالدین احسانا و بی قید و شرط بودنش هم از اون قسمت آیه است که میگه فلا تقل لهما اف. شما اگر کلید های پیشنهادی دبیران رو توی سایت کانون ببینید میفهمید نظر دبیر ها هم همینه


دوست عزیز همیشه جوابی که کلی تره، درسته

----------


## 3ina

> دوست عزیز همیشه جوابی که کلی تره، درسته


استدلالت عالیه ...
زمانی که توی گزینه ها یک قسمت آیه میاد و در گزینه ها روی پیام دقیقا همون قسمت بحثی نشده اونی جوابه که مفهوم کل آیه رو میرسونه که خوب باید بقیه آیه هم یادت باشه اما این سوال تاکیدش روی اون قسمته

----------


## Simon2

> دوست عزیز همیشه جوابی که کلی تره، درسته


اصن اين آيه هيچ ربطي به احسان بي قيد و شرط نداره مفهوم كلي تر چيه از خودت درآوردي اگه مفهوم كلي داشت توي گاج يا خط ويژه نوشته شده بود در ضمن اين همه دبير تو كانون كليد دادن چرا يكيشون نگفته گزينه1

----------


## nacli

> استدلالت عالیه ...


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (4): 
حالا ما یه سوالو درست زدیم شما برین خرابش کنین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## khatereh 2

سوال 117 ریاضی کلا غلط.... تابع پیوستگی نداره که حالا مشتق پذیر باشه. اون وقت کلید سنجش گزینه اعلام کرده... یا سوال 109

----------


## nacli

> اصن اين آيه هيچ ربطي به احسان بي قيد و شرط نداره مفهوم كلي تر چيه از خودت درآوردي اگه مفهوم كلي داشت توي گاج يا خط ويژه نوشته شده بود در ضمن اين همه دبير تو كانون كليد دادن چرا يكيشون نگفته گزينه1


عصبی نشو داداش گلم

----------


## nacli

> سوال 117 ریاضی کلا غلط.... تابع پیوستگی نداره که حالا مشتق پذیر باشه. اون وقت کلید سنجش گزینه اعلام کرده... یا سوال 109


منم اصن هرکاری کردم جواب در نمیومد.شرط اولش اینه که مقدار هر دو تابع تو ایکس=2 برابر باشه. تابع بالا توی ایکس=2، صفر میشه اما پایین میشه a-2
پس a-2=0 در نتیجه a=2 اما جواب تو گزینه ها نبود

----------


## Simon2

> عصبی نشو داداش گلم


خوب كل متنو ميزاشتي ببينيم كدوم آيه رو ميگه من كه خودم خط ويژه داشتم هيچ حرفي در مورد احسان نزده بود

----------


## nacli

> خوب كل متنو ميزاشتي ببينيم كدوم آيه رو ميگه من كه خودم خط ويژه داشتم هيچ حرفي در مورد احسان نزده بود


خب مگه غیر از درس 16 سال سوم آیه ای در مورد وظایف فرزندان نسبت ب پدر و مادر داریم؟

----------


## Simon2

> خب مگه غیر از درس 16 سال سوم آیه ای در مورد وظایف فرزندان نسبت ب پدر و مادر داریم؟


بله داريم :و قضي ربك الا تعبدوا الا اياه و بالوالدين احسانا - اين آيه در مورد احسان بي قيد وشرطه

----------


## nacli

> بله داريم :و قضي ربك الا تعبدوا الا اياه و بالوالدين احسانا - اين آيه در مورد احسان بي قيد وشرطه


عزیزم این آیه ای که اوردی، اولِ همین آیه ست که تو کنکور اومده.
اونوخت واخفض لهما جناح الرحمه مفهموش چی میشه؟؟؟

----------


## Simon2

> عزیزم این آیه ای که اوردی، اولِ همین آیه ست که تو کنکور اومده.
> اونوخت واخفض لهما جناح الرحمه مفهموش چی میشه؟؟؟


مگه تو كنكور كل آيه رو داده كه پيامشم بخواد فقط همون قسمتو داده.گفتم كه هم توي گاج هم توي خط ويژه اينو نوشته بود:مهرباني و محبت به آنان و طلب بخشش از خداوند براي آنان

----------


## nacli

> مگه تو كنكور كل آيه رو داده كه پيامشم بخواد فقط همون قسمتو داده.گفتم كه هم توي گاج هم توي خط ويژه اينو نوشته بود:مهرباني و محبت به آنان و طلب بخشش از خداوند براي آنان


مهربانی و محبت با احسان فرقی داره عایا؟؟؟؟
ببین حرفت درسته اما وقتی دو گزینه درسته،باید اونی که درست تره رو انتخاب کنی. احسان به پدر و مادر، طلب رحمت رو هم در بر میگیره

----------


## Simon2

> مهربانی و محبت با احسان فرقی داره عایا؟؟؟؟
> ببین حرفت درسته اما وقتی دو گزینه درسته،باید اونی که درست تره رو انتخاب کنی. احسان به پدر و مادر، طلب رحمت رو هم در بر میگیره


باشه داداش حرف شما درست اما اين دبيرا تو كانون كه بعضياشون بيش از10 ساله تدريس ميكنن اشتباه ميگن؟

----------


## mojtaba.moazen

سلام دوستان 

خواهشا یکی بیاد بگه چرا سوال 20 توی ادبیات میشه 3 ؟‌

من هر چی میخونم معنا نمیده واقعا نمیدونم چرا این گزینه درسته ؟‌ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## MoAs

کسی تونسته  اعتراضشو بفرسته؟
من هرچه بار میرم ،کد رشته میخواد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MoAs

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> خواهشا یکی بیاد بگه چرا سوال 20 توی ادبیات میشه 3 ؟‌
> 
> من هر چی میخونم معنا نمیده واقعا نمیدونم چرا این گزینه درسته ؟‌


منم گزینه 1 زدم.نو کانون هم از 20 تا معلم 9 نفر 1 زدن،11 نفر گزینه 3.
خدا کنه حداقل هر دوتاش درست بگیرن

----------


## ubonse

> یه دونه سوال ریاضی هم هس گفته منفی 120
> منم زدم این ولی 120 مثبت هم میشه


اين سوال كاملآ درسته،
چون طبق اصولي كه خوده كتاب گفته:
بايد دامنه معكوس cot و cos رو از 0 تا پي در نظر گرفت
و دامنه معكوس sin  و tan رو بايد از منفي پي دوم تا مثبت پي دوم....
حالا اينجوري حل كني درست در مياد...

----------


## fernando

> اين سوال كاملآ درسته،
> چون طبق اصولي كه خوده كتاب گفته:
> بايد دامنه معكوس cot و cos رو از 0 تا پي در نظر گرفت
> و دامنه معكوس sin  و tan رو بايد از منفي پي دوم تا مثبت پي دوم....
> حالا اينجوري حل كني درست در مياد...


من اینو نمیدونستم سر ازمون به دلم افتاد بزنم منفی زدم منفی درست شد خخخخ

----------

